# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  heeeeeeeeey I am back!!!

## ryma

Helllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooo My DT Friends..

Do you remember me or you forget? I really missed you all sooooo much.. I am so happy to be here again.. Its been so long time.. 

I am here again to be with you all..

Missed you sooooooooo much..

----------


## mfaizan

Welcome back Ryma, men to khud buhat dinon men wapis a raha hon aur ap ko janta bhi nahi but i bet they all must have missed u alot and feel the same thing about me too!  :Smile:

----------


## ryma

Thank you mfaizan, I think you just Joined DT when I left, thats y I dont know you.. anyways, its enough that you are DT member.. thanks once again :Smile:  Take care.

----------


## loves intellegence

welcome back to DT ryma.

----------


## ryma

thank you (loves intellegence) i am sorry i don't know your name.. 

Thank you for your welcome :Smile:

----------


## Atlantic

*Welcome*

*Welcome Back Reem!:hug2; 
Missed your presence...it's nice to have you back!*

----------


## RAHEN

Hello...its a big surprise...Welcome back ryma.:hug2; ..its so nice to see ya..where were u...and how r u today....?..i m so glad that u r back:hug2; missed u  ....keep coming.... :Big Grin: 

Welcome back mfaizan... :Big Grin: ...keep coming regularly

----------


## moments

*...::::WELCOME::::...*
Welcome back Ryma..
its good to see u here again

----------


## Bluehacks

welcome back

do u remember me ???

----------


## Endurer

Welcome back Ryma sis  :Smile:

----------


## villies

welcum back ryma.. gud to see you back..

----------


## Hina87

Welcome back Reem!  :Smile:  Where have you been?

----------


## friendlygal786

Welcome back Ryma :hug2; 
Yea I missed u and im sure no one forgot u...dont go away now ok  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

_Ryma ! haffun ! see ya around_ :hug2;

----------


## Muzi

well i don't know you but yeah welcome back :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

hey Welcome back Ryma :giveflower;

Where have u been?  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Welcome Bacck REEM :Big Grin:  :hug2;

----------


## ryma

*thank you all*

heey thanx all for your warm welcom.. I really didn't expect that all of you missed me and still remember me.. Thank DT ppl.. I missed you all so much.. I am thrilled to be back here..

Just wait for my posts :Wink:

----------


## khawab

hehehe .. sure  :Big Grin:

----------

